
Building a Bug Out Bag at the Dollar Store - evolution2
https://survivorsupply.com/building-a-bug-out-bag-at-the-dollar-store/
======
jonnycomputer
Dollar General is not a dollar store. ):

~~~
jonnycomputer
If it were a dollar store, you'd not be able to buy a full gallon of milk
there, and it wouldn't cost more than at Walmart or Krogers. In other words,
if Dollar General is a "dollar store" then so is Walmart.

Indeed, "Building a Bug Out Bag at Dollar General" is like saying "Building a
Bug Out Bag at Walmart"

